# Egg salad



## Linda123

Hey everyone...

I "volunteered" to make 30 egg salad sandwiches for a church function. How many eggs should I boil? I've never made a batch of egg salad before - just used whatever was left over from deviled eggs.

So, how many eggs?

Thanks.


----------



## NoraC

Well large eggs weight about 2 ounces; they are a little dense to think of them literally as volume=weight, but not too bad.  I usually think of 3 ounces of filling for a white bread sandwich, so I would plan on about an egg and a half per sandwich - 45, which I would round up to 4 dozen even.  If eggs were particularly expensive, I might make a test batch of half the amount just to be sure my guesstimate of the result is right, but they aren't, so I wouldn't LOL. YMMV.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks like 1 1/2 - 2 eggs per sandwich.  So, 45-60 eggs.


----------



## taxlady

NoraC said:


> Well large eggs weight about 2 ounces; they are a little dense to think of them literally as volume=weight, but not too bad.  I usually think of 3 ounces of filling for a white bread sandwich, so I would plan on about an egg and a half per sandwich - 45, which I would round up to 4 dozen even.  If eggs were particularly expensive, I might make a test batch of half the amount just to be sure my guesstimate of the result is right, but they aren't, so I wouldn't LOL. YMMV.



Is that 3 ounces of the protein part of the filling? When I make egg salad it's usually about half egg and half mayo, green onions, and celery.


----------



## CraigC

Depends on how far you want to "stretch" the eggs with filler. 1-1/2 to 2 large eggs (as has been mentioned) should do you right and avoid being called stingy.

Craig


----------



## pacanis

If I was responsible for making a set amount of sandwiches, I would cook myself three hard boiled eggs, add my ingredients and see just how many sandwiches I could make from a certain amount of eggs. That will let me know exactly how much other stuff (celery, onion, mayo, mustard...) I need to, since I never really pay attention. 
Going from memory, I'm thinking that when I do this for lunch I get maybe two sandwiches out of three eggs, but the eggs I use are probably considered large and because they are fresh, they don't always peel well.


----------



## NoraC

I guess it does get into how you make your egg salad sandwiches, LOL.  I like just enough "goo" to hold the egg together as a finely chopped, near paste - and I think mustard is a lovely part of the goo, along with some Tabasco.  I like the "veggies" separate, so I put a leaf of lettuce, a bit of fresh pickled onion, and, if I am in a good mood, a couple of slices of bacon on the sandwiches.


----------



## CharlieD

I say pacanis is right. You have to make a practice run. The way I see it you do not need more than 2 dosen eggs, but you have to make it to decide. Not only what you put in it will make a difference, but also how you would chop the eggs. I prefer t use the big holes of the box grader. And not to squash the eggs, so they will be pretty light and airy. i do not like anything in my egg salad but mayo and even then I do not use a lot. Some salt and pepper - done.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm one of those who would rather have too much, than not enough. Large eggs from the grocery these days are sure not as big as they were when I was a kid. Now those large eggs of the past are called Jumbo's. For 30 generous sandwiches made with regular size bread, I'd cook 5 dozen eggs.  I hope you have some time, because hard cooked eggs are *much* easier to peel if they are not real fresh....two weeks old should do it.  It works nicely to use my potato masher with the square holes to make short work of chopping the peeled eggs, just place each egg on a plate, and smash.  Ingredients I like in mine are: finely chopped green onion, & celery, some sweet pickle relish, a little dried dill, white pepper, 
salt and mayo.  If you happen to have leftovers, egg salad is great on toast for a quick breakfast for several days.


----------



## Linda123

Thanks for all of y'alls input...none of my friends had a clue...the event I am making these for is an "old-fashioned tea" and I will be cutting the sandwiches into 4 small squares, so i don't really want to go very heavy on the egg salad - they should be "dainty". I like mayo, a squirt of mustard and a bit of pickle relish along with salt & pepper. If anyone wants to dig out their white gloves, spring hats and tea cups, come on over to my church and join in the fun on April 9!


----------



## Kayelle

Linda123 said:


> Thanks for all of y'alls input...none of my friends had a clue...the event I am making these for is an "old-fashioned tea" and I will be cutting the sandwiches into 4 small squares, so i don't really want to go very heavy on the egg salad - they should be "dainty". I like mayo, a squirt of mustard and a bit of pickle relish along with salt & pepper. If anyone wants to dig out their white gloves, spring hats and tea cups, come on over to my church and join in the fun on April 9!



Oh an old fashioned *Tea!!  *I'd love to come, and I have just the right outfit!
I get it now...ladies tea sandwiches are a lot different than manwiches.
You might want to consider egg salad puffs we discussed a few days ago.
I'll see if I can find the link for you.
Here's the link....they would be great with egg salad..
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/chicken-puffs-70150.html


----------



## kadesma

Linda123 said:


> Thanks for all of y'alls input...none of my friends had a clue...the event I am making these for is an "old-fashioned tea" and I will be cutting the sandwiches into 4 small squares, so i don't really want to go very heavy on the egg salad - they should be "dainty". I like mayo, a squirt of mustard and a bit of pickle relish along with salt & pepper. If anyone wants to dig out their white gloves, spring hats and tea cups, come on over to my church and join in the fun on April 9!


sounds lovely, I will suggest some fresh finely chopped parsley and capers along with the goo Dijon and mayo.
kadesma
 also good is Dijon sweet pickle and black olive


----------



## taxlady

Who's making the cucumber sandwiches?


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> Who's making the cucumber sandwiches?


------YOU
kadesma


----------



## pacanis

Just sayin'... 
Back in my hunting days... when we had "deer camp"... and everyone was responsible for bringing a main meal... and breakfasts and lunches had their own two-man team... egg salad sandwiches were on our "better not" list...


----------



## DMerry

A judicious, as in really careful, use of a food processor would help a lot in chopping the hard boiled eggs.  Actually you can add mayonnaise and whatever and end up with egg salad.  I have done it with success, but all it took was a couple of pulses.


----------



## Linda123

I usually use my mini chopper to chop up the eggs - I may have to drag out the big one for 30 sandwiches! Thank you ALL for your help, information and light-hearted chatter! And...if anyone wants to volunteer for the cucumber sandwiches.....haha Thanks again.


----------



## joesfolk

I'll do the cucumber sandwiches, when would you like to pick them up?   As for the egg salad tea sandwiches I would be surprised if you needed more than 2 dozen eggs but you might cook just a couple of more just in case.  If you don't need them they are always great in a salad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

joesfolk said:


> I'll do the cucumber sandwiches, when would you like to pick them up? As for the egg salad tea sandwiches I would be surprised if you needed more than 2 dozen eggs but you might cook just a couple of more just in case. _If you don't need them they are always great in a salad_.


 
Was that supposed to be punny?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Tip use a wire mess cake stand sitting on a big bowl and press your hard boiled eggs through it.


----------



## Zhizara

box grater.


----------



## LAJ

*egg salad*



Linda123 said:


> Thanks for all of y'alls input...none of my friends had a clue...the event I am making these for is an "old-fashioned tea" and I will be cutting the sandwiches into 4 small squares, so i don't really want to go very heavy on the egg salad - they should be "dainty". I like mayo, a squirt of mustard and a bit of pickle relish along with salt & pepper. If anyone wants to dig out their white gloves, spring hats and tea cups, come on over to my church and join in the fun on April 9!


 

I make my egg salad with Duke's mayonnaise and a bit of Boars Head mustard. Salt and pepper. Unfortuantely, alot of people in this area use Miracle Whip in egg salad. Therefore, I never eat it when I am in a restauarant or at someone's home. But, they love mine. If anyone has never tried Duke's mayo it is made in Virginia but available in southern states and some portions of Midwest. Although there is no sugar in it- it is not a diet product. I buy it when I travel to Florida or guests bring it to me from the south. Makes great chocolate cake, as well.


----------



## Andy M.

LAJ said:


> ...If anyone has never tried Duke's mayo it is made in Virginia but available in southern states and some portions of Midwest. Although there is no sugar in it- it is not a diet product. I buy it when I travel to Florida or guests bring it to me from the south. Makes great chocolate cake, as well.




Duke's isn't available around here.  I've heard rave reviews from folks who use it.  The only mayo I will use is Hellmann's (Best Foods west of the Rockies).


----------



## LAJ

*dukes mayo*



Andy M. said:


> Duke's isn't available around here. I've heard rave reviews from folks who use it. The only mayo I will use is Hellmann's (Best Foods west of the Rockies).


 

I use Hellmann's when I run out of Dukes. But, I have alot on hand right now and go to Florida often enough to stock up. For a mayo that contains no sugar, you would not believe the taste and the results. I used to have my suitcase full of Dukes on trips back from Florida.


----------



## Linda123

I'm a Dukes girl....nothing like it!


----------



## babetoo

this thread has prompted me to make egg salad. right after nap time


----------



## Caslon

I got hungry to make an egg salad sandwich too after reading the replies.  I didn't have any B-B-Q potato chips to go with it tho, so I didn't


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tip use a wire mess cake stand sitting on a big bowl and press your hard boiled eggs through it.



That will work....I have a thingy like THIS that will grate eggs in a heart beat..It's fast!!! 

Also....Duke's Mayonnaise production plant is still in Greenville South Carolina...The parent company of Dukes is C. F. Sauer with home offices in Richmond Virginia....


----------



## pacanis

Hey Linda, out of curiosity, let us know how many it took.
Maybe we could place bets


----------



## Kayelle

I found a place online to order Dukes mayo, but the cost of the shipping was nearly the cost of the mayo.  Hate when that happens.


----------



## Daizymae

If I may butt in here. One egg per sandwich is plenty, using the following wonderful recipe:

*Chop hard-cooked eggs.*

*Add some softened butter, chopped onion or scallion, some dry mustard, and/or a bit of finely chopped parsely**.*

*Add salt & pepper.*

With this filling, you don't have to spread butter or mayonnaise or anything on your bread.

This is my absolute fave. It is so much nicer than the egg sandwich filling made with mayonnaise.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Uncle Bob said:


> That will work....I have a thingy like THIS that will grate eggs in a heart beat..It's fast!!!


 Thanks Bob I have been into the lakeland shop in Chester and asked for the "thingy" they did not have it.
This may interest some of youLakeland, the home of creative kitchenware


----------



## Caslon

Daizymae said:


> If I may butt in here. One egg per sandwich is plenty, using the following wonderful recipe:
> 
> *Chop hard-cooked eggs.*
> 
> *Add some softened butter, chopped onion or scallion, some dry mustard, and/or a bit of finely chopped parsely**.*
> 
> *Add salt & pepper.*
> 
> With this filling, you don't have to spread butter or mayonnaise or anything on your bread.
> 
> This is my absolute fave. It is so much nicer than the egg sandwich filling made with mayonnaise.



Dry mustard and some dried parsley.   Noted.  Thanks. One egg per sandwich?  
To tell you the truth, I'm still trying to replicate the egg salad sammies you get in a liquor store. Shameful I know.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Egg and cress sarnie filling, chop you h/b eggs, mix in loads of cress and a blob of mayo.


----------



## Daizymae

Sorry, Caslon, I meant to specify FRESH parsley. Just a bit - less than the onion or scallion.  But when I don't have any fresh parsley,  I make do with dried.  Not quite the same tho.


----------



## Caslon

Daizymae said:


> Sorry, Caslon, I meant to specify FRESH parsley. Just a bit - less than the onion or scallion.  But when I don't have any fresh parsley,  I make do with dried.  Not quite the same tho.



I've tried but have never filled out an egg salad sandwhich with one egg.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

An ostrich egg goes a long way


----------



## luckytrim

Eight eggs with additives makes six nicely - filled sandwiches round these parts......

BISTRO STYLE EGG SALAD
8 oz. package cream cheese, softened
1/4 C. mayonnaise
1/2 t. salt
1/8 t. white pepper
1 T. Dijon mustard
1/4 C. pickle relish
1/4 C. finely chopped celery
8 hard-boiled eggs, diced
With an electric mixer, beat together cream cheese, mayonnaise, salt, pepper and mustard
until smooth and completely combined. By hand, stir in relish, celery and eggs. Keep
refrigerated.
Makes filling for about 6 sandwiches.


----------



## PattY1

Uncle Bob said:


> *That will work....I have a thingy like THIS that will grate eggs in a heart beat..It's fast!!! *
> 
> Also....Duke's Mayonnaise production plant is still in Greenville South Carolina...The parent company of Dukes is C. F. Sauer with home offices in Richmond Virginia....




A fork works just fine for me!


----------



## luckytrim

.I crush 'em with a spud masher ; round, with the little square holes..... Perfect !


----------



## pacanis

I slice the egg with a knife and finish the job with a fork when I am mixing it up. I like my egg salad just slightly on the chunky side.


----------



## CWS4322

If you serve them open-faced, a "dab" of cavier dresses up an ESS.

Who's making the watercress sandwiches?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thanks Bob I have been into the lakeland shop in Chester and asked for the "thingy" they did not have it.
> This may interest some of youLakeland, the home of creative kitchenware



Bolas, you can order it HERE   ~~~ Shipping cost to you may make it cost prohibitive, but you can check it out. ~~~ I've never tried anything like carrots (see picture) but it's perfect for eggs...producing a somewhat course grate for recipes calling for chopped/diced eggs. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Uncle Bob said:


> Bolas, you can order it HERE ~~~ Shipping cost to you may make it cost prohibitive, but you can check it out. ~~~ I've never tried anything like carrots (see picture) but it's perfect for eggs...producing a somewhat course grate for recipes calling for chopped/diced eggs.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks mate I have emailed your link to lakeland, they are always looking for new gadgets, I told them it is the biggest selling egg chopper in the US


----------



## Daizymae

Caslon said:


> I've tried but have never filled out an egg salad sandwhich with one egg.


 
I understand what you are saying.

However, when I am making egg salad sandwiches, I consider whether I am feeding a man (or myself) who's been working hard outdoors all day; or whether I am feeding guests I've invited to tea. The previous parties get the giant sandwiches. 

I might add that I love raw vegetables and probably put more into my salad than some cooks do. I will add minced home-made cuke pickles into my recipe, too.  

I find that the heavily-loaded sandwiches are hard to eat delicately, and so, for company, something more delicate is in order. 

Also to be considered is the size of the slices of bread. When you remove crusts, you can get away with 1 egg per person.

All grist for the mill! (Or should that be meal...)


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> If you serve them open-faced, a "dab" of cavier dresses up an ESS.
> 
> Who's making the watercress sandwiches?



Me, when I can find watercress for a reasonable price.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Me, when I can find watercress for a reasonable price.


 
We should see it "in season" soon. Another thing I miss re: MN. It was in the stream behind our house...we usually picked it around Easter if I recall.

Maybe I should try planting some in the bush...it stays pretty wet most of the summer...but the deer would probably eat it all...


----------



## Kayelle

PattY1 said:


> A fork works just fine for me!



 A fork for 60 eggs??


----------



## Kayelle

PattY1 said:


> A fork works just fine for me!



 A fork for 60 eggs??

I like the soft butter instead of mayo idea Daizymae......think I'll make a sandwich right now.


----------



## babetoo

pacanis said:


> I slice the egg with a knife and finish the job with a fork when I am mixing it up. I like my egg salad just slightly on the chunky side.


 

i chop em up with my pastry blender when i am in a hurry. if doing a big amount, i use the food processor. sometimes will just grab my micro plane.


----------



## CharlieD

My gosh, I cannot believe we are still talking about the simple thing like egg salad. There is more to this threasd than some seriously complicated dishes we have discussed here in the past. Really funny.


----------



## Andy M.

Charlie, remember how long the thread was on how to hard boil an egg?


----------



## pacanis

CharlieD said:


> My gosh, I cannot believe we are still talking about the simple thing like egg salad. There is more to this threasd than some seriously complicated dishes we have discussed here in the past. Really funny.


 
My theory on that is that a seriously complicated dish is pretty straight forward in its ingredients and preparation. Whereas a simple dish has a lot of personal changes, regional changes, and just a lot more variations where it can still be called an "egg salad sandwich".
But that's just a theory


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was successful in making egg salad with egg substitute.  It worked well!


----------



## CharlieD

I know, I know. Every person who makes it has his/hers preferences.


----------



## PattY1

Kayelle said:


> A fork for 60 eggs??




NO, when I make it for a small group!!!!
That is what EVERYONE ELSE is referring to. Personal method, not for a large group!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daizymae

_Boiling the eggs is way too much work._ And because you can't see exactly what's going on inside the egg, too unpredictable.

I cook my eggs in about an inch of water in a frying pan, on low-med. heat; put a lid on so the top gets steamed; and check on it once or twice. Always perfect & just how I prefer the eggs, i.e., slightly soft in the center. YUM.


----------



## Kayelle

PattY1 said:


> NO, when I make it for a small group!!!!
> That is what EVERYONE ELSE is referring to. Personal method, not for a large group!!!!!!!!



No need to shout Patty.  I don't care if you use a fork. 
The OP was asking about Egg Salad for 30 sandwiches....most of us were giving her ideas on easy ways to chop dozens of eggs.


----------



## Daizymae

Like some other posters here, I smash my poached eggs with a potato masher.  Works fast & works great.  With a fork, it would take forever if you have a whole bunch of eggs to do!


----------



## pacanis

Actually, I thought they just asked how many eggs for 30 sandwiches, not how to prepare them, but it has been interesting reading all the different methods. I never would have thought about a box grater.


----------



## NoraC

The "poached" got my attention.  The  PITA for egg salad sandwiches is the.  I bet you could shirr/poach a dozen at a time in an 8" square baking pan and not have to mess with peeling.  Keep the oven temp low so you don't get browning.


----------



## NoraC

Kayelle said:


> I found a place online to order Dukes mayo, but the cost of the shipping was nearly the cost of the mayo.  Hate when that happens.



Free shipping available here:
Amazon.com: Duke's mayonnaise - Grocery & Gourmet Food

I have no financial interest in Amazon, so I will give them a shameless plug. Living in the boonies, I regularly order food items from them to avoid a 50 mile drive and sales tax.


----------



## Kayelle

NoraC said:


> Free shipping available here:
> Amazon.com: Duke's mayonnaise - Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> I have no financial interest in Amazon, so I will give them a shameless plug. Living in the boonies, I regularly order food items from them to avoid a 50 mile drive and sales tax.



Thanks Nora.......yep I looked at Amazon. The mayo and the shipping were *each* just under $5.00.  Since I'm way west of the Rockies, I'll stick with Best Foods.  I'd love to jump a jet and come to your place for lunch though..I love your cooking style.


----------



## NoraC

Kayelle said:


> I'd love to jump a jet and come to your place for lunch though..I love your cooking style.



 ...come by any time.


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> Actually, I thought they just asked how many eggs for 30 sandwiches, not how to prepare them, but it has been interesting reading all the different methods. I never would have thought about a box grater.



I love my box grater for my own egg salad.  I also grate a couple of HB eggs to extend and add flavor to chicken salad and tuna salad.

I don't know how it would work for so many eggs, but it is pretty fast.  Maybe 2 at once?


----------



## pacanis

Zhizara said:


> I love my box grater for my own egg salad. I also grate a couple of HB eggs to extend and add flavor to chicken salad and tuna salad.
> 
> I don't know how it would work for so many eggs, but it is pretty fast. Maybe 2 at once?


 
Do you have to chill the eggs in the freezer first? I can see me trying it and it becoming very messy, but slicing with a knife to get them started is no picnic either. Eggs want to stick to everything. I think for a lot the masher sounds nice.


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> Do you have to chill the eggs in the freezer first? I can see me trying it and it becoming very messy, but slicing with a knife to get them started is no picnic either. Eggs want to stick to everything. I think for a lot the masher sounds nice.



I not only don't chill the eggs before grating, I try to get the egg salad made while the eggs are still as warm as possible for that first sandwich.  

I hold my hand cupped around the egg and use my palm to press the egg into the grater.  I just use the largest grate, the one I would use for almost everything.


----------



## Kayelle

Daizymae, I used your softened butter/no mayo method and I doubt I'll ever use anything but soft butter for egg salad again.  For two eggs, I used about a tablespoon of soft salted butter, some white pepper, fresh dill, a tsp. of rice vinegar,and the 1/2 tsp of *white truffle oil* sent it right over the top.  Truffle oil would be way too expensive to use for 30 sandwiches, but it was out of sight for one!!


----------



## Linda123

Wow..so many posts!!! The tea isn't until April 9, so I won't know how many eggs it will take until next month. Thank you ALL for so many answers and interesting side converations. This is fun!


----------



## Daizymae

Kayelle said:


> Daizymae, I used your softened butter/no mayo method and I doubt I'll ever use anything but soft butter for egg salad again. For two eggs, I used about a tablespoon of soft salted butter, some white pepper, fresh dill, a tsp. of rice vinegar,and the 1/2 tsp of *white truffle oil* sent it right over the top. Truffle oil would be way too expensive to use for 30 sandwiches, but it was out of sight for one!!


 

I am happy to hear that you went for the soft butter/no mayo method, Kay.  I find that mayo ruins the gentle taste of eggs.  Fresh dill is also nicer than parsely, that is for sure, but here it's winter and we don't have it in the stores, only parsley & scallions.  In the summer, dill's the way to go with egg sandwiches.  

White truffle oil.  My, my!  Maybe I can get my family to buy me a bottle of this for my birthday...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Daizymae, I used your softened butter/no mayo method and I doubt I'll ever use anything but soft butter for egg salad again. For two eggs, I used about a tablespoon of soft salted butter, some white pepper, fresh dill, a tsp. of rice vinegar,and the 1/2 tsp of *white truffle oil* sent it right over the top. Truffle oil would be way too expensive to use for 30 sandwiches, but it was out of sight for one!!


 
Wah!!!!    I can't even sit next to this version!  Unless I use my entire week of Fat grams on one meal


----------



## Skittle68

The best way I've found to make easy to peel hard boiled eggs, is to poke a hole in the big end of the shell (where the air pocket is) then drop them directly into boiling water rather than bring them to a boil already in the water. Bring back to a rolling boil, then shut the burner off, cover, and let sit for 10-12 min, and plunge into ice water. The shells peel off easily in large pieces. Although the poaching method would negate the need for peeling, I've never poached an egg, so personally I'm more comfortable with boiling...


----------



## babetoo

i made some today. used mayo, lemon pepper, and paprika. was wonderful. i cook eggs pretty much same way as skittles, to peel. i crack shell a bit, not into tiny pieces. then take a teaspoon, turn upside down and slip between shell and egg. comes right off. i did eight today in about four min. oh , i don't put hole in egg before hard boiling.


----------



## Caslon

Linda123 said:


> Wow..so many posts!!! The tea isn't until April 9, so I won't know how many eggs it will take until next month. Thank you ALL for so many answers and interesting side converations. This is fun!



I know i mentioned it before and don't know how formal your tea will be, but BBQ potato chips go so well with egg salad sandwhiches. The combination of salt, BBQ taste and crunch.
Oh ya...I suppose tea and bbq chips wouldn't go together maybe.  Oh well.


----------



## Linda123

I am not on the committee (thank goodness) so I have no idea what anyone else is making/bringing/doing. I know that everyone is supposed to bring their own tea cup and saucer (they will have extras there in case someone forgets/doesn't want to) and a local department store (Belk - I'll give them a plug, haha) is loaning clothes for a children's fashion show. I doubt I can talk my two grandsons into participating, but my 3 month old granddaughter will be the star of the show imho!


----------



## simonbaker

"Big & Bold" makes a great coarse seasoning; roasted red pepper & garlic. It's not at all spicey or salty. I add some of that to 35 egg mashed with a pastry blender, a little sugar, yellow mustard, a touch of prepared horseradish & enough mayo. just to bind.A splash of hot sauce adds a nice taste.


----------



## Linda123

Okay - the tea is over and I made my egg salad....my cousin volunteered to make some of them, so she made 20 and I made about 40 - I lost count of exactly how many I made. I boiled 4 dozen eggs...(Hubby intercepted several of the yolks - his favorite)....got tired of making them and ran out of containers to put the sandwiches in....so the leftovers ended up at the Valley Mission for Homeless along with the leftover bread. I am glad that is over and done with! The tea was fun and there was plenty of food.


----------

